# Looking for a Coder position remote or work on site position



## masanna (Jun 20, 2017)

96 South Devine Street, Newark, NJ 07106                                                                    Cell: 973-687-2280
Email: masanna2000@yahoo.com 

Masanna Anderson, CPC



 Work Experience

Urology Group of New Jersey- West Orange, NJ                                            

Coder/ Biller -May 2016 to Present 
•  Review EMR charts for service rendered in hospital, inpatient, outpatient facility and office setting and assigned appropriate diagnosis, procedures codes and modifier’s. 
•  Conducts audits for missed charge and record information.
•  Remains current with CPT and ICD-10 guidelines for coding and diagnostic procedures and federal legislative.
• Remains current with changes in reimbursement regulations with contracted insurance as well as Medicare to minimizes denials. 
• Track OCE, NCCI guidelines for proper coding and bundled procedures. 
• Query doctors for review for any questionable errors. 
• Ability to think/work independently, yet interact positively with team.
• Advanced problem-solving skills and ability to quickly analyze a situation.
• Other functions as deemed necessary to complete and final bill claims accurately.


Healthcare Support – Winter Park, FL Contract Assignment
Conifer Healthcare  
Hospital Inpatient & O/P Coder Remote   - September 2015 to March 2016 
•  Investigated and solved edit issues and communicated root cause data to management to solve problems.
• Reviewed EMR charts for service rendered in inpatient, hospital outpatient setting, reassigned appropriate diagnosis, procedures codes and modifiers.
• Assured all claims resubmitted according too federal and insurance guidelines. 
• Tracked OCE, NCCI guidelines for proper coding and bundled procedures. 
• Query coders for review for any questionable errors. 
• Ability to think/work independently, yet interact positively with team.
• Advanced problem-solving skills and ability to quickly analyze a situation.
• Other functions as deemed necessary to complete and final bill claims accurately.

The Center for Ambulatory Surgery - Mountainside, NJ Contract Assignment	
Medical Biller and Coder - June 2014 to June 2015
• Abstracted clinical information from a variety of medical records and assigns appropriate ICD, CPT and HCPCS 
codes to facility operative/procedure notes following established coding guidelines.
• Enter coded charges and uploaded batches for electronic and paper claims submission. 
• Assure all claim are submitted according too federal and insurance guidelines. 
•  Follow CMS, NCCI edits for proper coding and bundled procedures. 
• Provides ongoing feedback to facility personnel regarding dictation flow ensuring delinquent dictation issues.   
• Corrected rejected and denied claims applying appropriate modifiers CPT codes and diagnosis.
• Work directly with the insurance company, healthcare provider, and patient to get a claim processed and paid. 
• Reviewed and monitors transmission of all electronic claims.
• Networks and maintains relationships with physician office coding personnel.










Loving Care Agency - Hasbrouck Heights, NJ	 Contract Assignment		
Patient Account Representative - October 2013 to April 2014
• Worked with 50 accounts/day; approximately 50 calls/day
• Ensured appropriate referrals, authorizations; insurance and benefit verifications have been obtained prior to billing.  
• Monitored payments and rejections to maximize reimbursement; determine problems, trend issues and resolutions 
  while assuring maintenance of compliance with all applicable state and federal laws and regulations.  
• Performed aggressive follow up on all outstanding AR / claims with high level knowledge of Managed Care, 
  Commercial Insurance, 3rd Party and Non-Contracted insurance.  
• Ensure accurate data as it relates to charge entry, posting receipts.  
• Prepared appeals for unpaid and underpaid claims in a timely manner in coordination with supervisor and
  compliance as appropriate and necessary.  
• Reviewed and work aging reports by spreadsheets to achieve productively requirement weekly.  
• Documented and maintained accurate records of all billing. 
• Reviewed and corrected claims and re submit via electronic and paper claim submission.  
• Utilized payer website portals for claims status and appeal submissions.  


Meadowlands Hospital Healthcare Services - Secaucus, NJ		
Medical Biller & Collection Rep - September 2011 to October 2013
• Followed up with insurance companies for payment status and posted payments to patients account. 
• Located and monitored overdue accounts, using computer and a variety of automated systems. 
• Answered patient’s concerns regarding billing inquiries. 
• Created and recorded information on excel spread sheets about outstanding accounts, status of collection process. 
• Entered charge entry slips for supplies and services rendered in the facility. 
• Performed adjustments to patient accounts accordingly, reviewed EOB’s and remittance advice for proper payments          and denials. 
• Reviewed UB-4 forms for claims in errors, and submitted claims to insurance companies. 
• Corrected all claims in errors and resubmit all unprocessed or returned claims to vendors.



Livingston Services Corporation - West Orange, NJ	(Affiliate of Saint Barnabas Health Care Systems)	
Medical Billing Coordinator - June 2006 to April 2011
• Accurately followed coding guidelines and legal requirements to ensure compliance.
• Determines the final diagnoses and procedures stated by the physician or other health care providers.
• Provided correct ICD-9 CM diagnosis codes on all diagnoses provided.
• Supplied correct HCPCs codes on all services rendered home care setting. 
• Ran billing reports monthly and quarterly, created spreadsheets of revenue gains and losses.
• Reviewed medical charts for all clinical documentation, filed doctor’s orders and required forms. 
• Processed referrals retrieved billing information and demographics. 
• Audits records to ensure proper submission of services prior to billing claim.  
• Followed up on unpaid claims within standard billing cycle timeframe.
• Assisted in planning strategies to improve deficiencies relating to Coding/OASIS assessment and documentation. 
• Other duties as assigned.


Education:

 Eastwick College Nutley, NJ 
Medical Billing & Coding Program
Diploma-*September 2011- June 2012 

AAPC-Certification July 2012 –Recertified in June 2016 Certified Professional Coder 01412221


----------



## amanda.turner719@gmail.com (Sep 25, 2017)

*Coding Auditor Position*

Good morning,

If you are still looking, I am hiring a Coding Auditor (onsite) in Malvern, PA. Please see the job description and apply through the website if you are interested. https://jobs.uhsinc.com/job/malvern/coding-auditor-physician-billing/1189/5558409

Thank you!
Amanda Turner


----------

